# I'm in the doe club



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

Too fat, young, healthy, and close to home to pass up; so i'm a lady killer now. lol


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Good job! Any hunt details for us?


----------



## RollinCoal2 (Nov 1, 2009)

theres nuthin wrong with that man nice doe


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

x-force hunter said:


> Good job! Any hunt details for us?


After wrestling practice, went out on some state property that neihbors our property, and made a big loop and there she was in the thickest brush you could think of. Even though it's the rut and i would ussually wait for a buck to come, since there was no sign of a buck anywhere near I decided to take her, guesed the yards a lil off so i got a one lung so i waited and finished it with a double lung. Turned her into a back pack and carried her home!


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

RollinCoal2 said:


> theres nuthin wrong with that man nice doe


No doubt! taste better than any buck around!


----------



## deerburner (Jun 3, 2008)

what she way?


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

hey bro congrats on the doe.:darkbeer:
and u have to remember a doe is better than tag soup.
im heading up in my local hill tommarow and the rut is on so if i have a doe walk by me i just might have to let the air out of her.
and once again congrats on some great tasting meat.:darkbeer:


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

deerburner said:


> what she way?


I'd have to guese about 120 which is real good for a blacktail.


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

cali hunter said:


> hey bro congrats on the doe.:darkbeer:
> and u have to remember a doe is better than tag soup.
> im heading up in my local hill tommarow and the rut is on so if i have a doe walk by me i just might have to let the air out of her.
> and once again congrats on some great tasting meat.:darkbeer:


Thank you!


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

nice job 
how much does that thing way:darkbeer:


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

YOU SHOT A DOE!!!!!!!!!!!
Just kidding, Nothin wrong with those big fat girls
eat a lot better than a big fat boyukey:
and it is good to shoot a couple big does every once 
in a while
good managment practices


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Way to go! Congrats to ya, iof we had more does on our hunting lease I would be stacking 'em up too!


----------



## 108548 (Jul 31, 2008)

To quote Queen, "Fat-bottomed girls, you make the rockin' world go 'round!"


----------



## HuntinChic (Feb 22, 2009)

YOU SHOT BAMBI'S WIFE!!!!!!!! I can't believe it!! lol J/K nice job!!!


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

HuntinChic said:


> YOU SHOT BAMBI'S WIFE!!!!!!!! I can't believe it!! lol J/K nice job!!!


:set1_rolf2::deadhorse


----------

